# Dalian Users - Do you roast 1kg or 1.2kg of greens?



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

*Dalian Users - Do you roast 1kg or 1.2kg of greens*​
*Dalian Users - Do you roast 1kg or 1.2kg of greens?*

1kg1100.00%1.2kg00.00%


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

As the question asks, basically. Do you roast 1.2kg of green at a time?

If so, do you approach the roast differently to 1kg?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

filthynines said:


> As the question asks, basically. Do you roast 1.2kg of green at a time?
> 
> If so, do you approach the roast differently to 1kg?


 Sometimes yes.

Sometimes yes.


----------



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

filthynines said:


> As the question asks, basically. Do you roast 1.2kg of green at a time?
> If so, do you approach the roast differently to 1kg?


Yip if I need a kilo out.

Yeah, I think you have to. Closing the SD by 1 normally does it for me.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I've got a list with how much needs to go in of every bean we have so arriving at 1005-1010g out. Using 250 and 500g SKU sizes, underfilling is not an option, also prohibited in a commercial setting.
If you go for 200, 400, 800g capacities then loading just 1kg might make sense. Although you're missing an opportunity to roast more at a time.

Do the calculation how many more batches you need to roast and how much time this will cost you, in relation to pricing/revenue before deciding on a batch size/SKU size you offer.

Going even lower might leave you with inaccurate temperature readings at BT probe will not be fully submerged in tumbling beans, any more.

One exception to the rule are very lightweight beans, such as Monsooned Malabar. There, some 700-800g will fill plenty space. Just need to adjust power input pretty much, or you'll rush through and eventually lose control of the roast.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

one more thing, though...
depending on your local mains voltage/wattage (as well as physical bean characteristics such as size, density, composition to a certain extent) you may operate the roaster at its very limits. This has the potential to prolongate a roast due to lower RoR, which brings in another problem with the concept of a steady RoR decline: the flatter your temp curve the more likely you stall a roast and the greater experience in the field as well as with controlling your roaster is necessary to keep the delta positive.

I tend to say anything below 227V/2100W will be tricky to follow a reasonable profile on the Dalian Amazon 1kg.


----------

